# 2005 X-Trail Blower Motor not Working



## GordieHowl9 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello Forum 
My blower motor was working quietly and just fine then one day it just stopped working and i think the blower motor has gone bad, possibly due to excessive heat caused by the interior filter being very dirty restricting air movement. I tried wiring power directly to the motor with it still in place under the dash but no go. I removed and looked at the Blower resistor but it looks okay. 
So I tried removing the blower motor but it isn't easy to remove, i removed a couple of screws but still the lower end will not release has anyone tried removing this unit and are there any tips you could share ? Mine is a 2005 X-Trail 2.5L LE with manual blower fan Nissan part#27225-8H90B this part is apparently over $500CAD from Nissan . A picture of what needs to be removed would be helpful. 

With Winter on its way any help or advice would be appreciated . 

Thx
GordieHowl9


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/153508-c-heater-motor-noise-vibration.html

and 

Xtrail 06 blower motor noise - Page 2 - Nissanhelp.com Forums

Should contain info you need. Strange it just stopped with no warning signs before.
anyway there are a bunch of threads here and elsewhere on this.
Feel free to ask if you have a specific question. Its been over 4 years since I did mine.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you look at the threads you will see that the blower motor is to be found inside the bottom of the blower assembly. Normally you remove the whole thing from the dash and then split the assembly so as to be able to remove and replace the motor. If memory serves, you wind up breaking all of the plastic tabs that hold the halves together and after you will screw it together with half inch screws using holes that are already there.
I bring this up. because it might be possible to just break those tabs in place and remove just the lower half of the blower assembly. And later you could position it back in place and put in some screws to hold it together. You may have to be a bit of a contortionist to do it but I am pretty sure its been done before.

Word to the wise, what usually happens to the blower motor is that the bushings that hold the motor's spindle get gunked up and create resistance for it to spin freely. Replacing those with sealed bearings is the preventative fix. I have read of this being done in non operating motors and it has brought them back to life. Did mine over 4 and a half years ago when it started to make an occasional jack hammer sound, been problem free ever since. Good luck with yours.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Gordie
Curious if you got it fixed. For what its worth I did the sealed bearing fix on mine in the fall of 2012. Still working fine.


----------



## henkB (Jul 18, 2017)

hi Quadraria, how did you get the old bearings out of the T30 fan motor. Is there a trick to it as i have tried to pull them out with no luck. Looking at the construction of the motor, there are just clips holding the bearings in place but the bearings are tightly held in the clips. 

It is a long time since i have replaced bearings in a cars electric motor but back then, there were bolts holding the two ends of the electric motor onto the body so you could easily break the motor open and push out the bearings. Now with this modern motor construction, it seems impossible to break the motor open without bending the aluminum lugs and there is a fear that the lugs will break when bending them back. 

Any advice would be handy


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Only do one side at a time with the bearing replacement, and I think doing the front one first gives you a better chance of keeping the shaft in alignment. Also you need to bend back every tab not just the three that stick out the most. You wont be able to seat the bearing unless it can clear all of them . Use a 12mm or 13mm socket head to tap the bearing down until its properly seated all the way. Then I put on 2 8mm washers, though I could have probably used one and then all of the original washers and rubber disks, but the important thing is that you get it to the right height for the clip that locks into the groove on the shaft. Then bend down the clips as best you can around the bearing.
10) Then do the back side. Again all the clips need bending. The brass bushes come out by prying them up with pics on two sides. You are never removing the shaft, just sliding the bearing down it in place of the bushings. To this one I added one 8mm spacer and one of the thin washers that was originally on it. Again rebend the tabs around new bearing.

This thread on another forum contains most of the good info for doing this job.
https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/x-trail/12037-xtrail-06-blower-motor-noise-2.html

Good luck. I will point out that back when I did this there were no aftermarket blower motors available, and the Nissan dealer price was crazy. Today you have lots of cheaper options for the blower motor. I did this fix more than 6 years ago, and the motor is still working fine, but it might be easiest just to get a new blower motor now.
That said my blower motor resistor went on the fritz yesterday. I have the auto climate control type and now the fan will only blow at full speed and will not turn off. So I have just ordered one from RockAuto ( found the part in the 2003 Nissan Maxima section, though its also shared with a couple of Infiniti models, and some Altimas.
OE part number for X trail climate control models was 27761-2Y000. I bought the Beck/Arnley one https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...g,blower+motor+control+module+/+resistor,6557

For what its worth, and if someone has time Kenny U pull will sell you the part for less than $10 including yard admission. But I won<t be able to go before the weekend, and I am not sure if the models they have on hand will match mine as most I have seen have had the non climate control set up. Still I am sure someone could find it in one of the following: 
INFINITI	I30	2000-2001
INFINITI	I35	2002-2004
NISSAN	ALTIMA	2002-2006
NISSAN	MAXIMA	2000-2008


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well the fan at full tilt was driving me nuts, so I stopped in at the Gatineau location. Though they did not have any X trails on the lot, there were a number of Altimas and Maximas. The resistor is in the same location at the top of the footwell on the passenger side. Two phillips head screws to remove and then the connector, and the part is out. No trim to dismantle. Same deal on the X trail. Took one from a 2006 Altima. Installed it and my fan blower is working properly again.
With tax and entry fee it cost $10.34.
Sadly I can't cancel the new one I ordered, but I will have a spare, or I guess I can return it after it arrives Friday.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well to follow up, my blower motor stopped working on Thursday. Still spun smoothly with the sealed bearings, but the brushes that don't seem replaceable had basically completely worn down. So ordered this off amazon.ca

[ame]https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07114NJLW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

Got it yesterday and installed today. Works perfectly. The only hiccup was pressing it into the canister. I was off by 1mm and had great fun trying to turn the unit once seated the necessary bit so that the power connector would seat properly. Finally, got it after lots of swearing. 
Found this if anyone wants to watch the job. The sound his makes at the start was similar to what mine would do back in 2012 prior to the sealed bearing replacement. Mind you back then I could not find a replacement motor anywhere other than the stealership.


----------



## Mygoogleali (Sep 30, 2019)

GordieHowl9 said:


> Hello Forum
> My blower motor was working quietly and just fine then one day it just stopped working and i think the blower motor has gone bad, possibly due to excessive heat caused by the interior filter being very dirty restricting air movement. I tried wiring power directly to the motor with it still in place under the dash but no go. I removed and looked at the Blower resistor but it looks okay.
> So I tried removing the blower motor but it isn't easy to remove, i removed a couple of screws but still the lower end will not release has anyone tried removing this unit and are there any tips you could share ? Mine is a 2005 X-Trail 2.5L LE with manual blower fan Nissan part#27225-8H90B this part is apparently over $500CAD from Nissan . A picture of what needs to be removed would be helpful.
> 
> ...


The same things happened to my Nissan xtrail, i went to a junk yard amd just bought a used one for $125, but i don't think a new one is $500, dealership always over charge 

Saheeda


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The dealership does not sell just the blower motor here in Canada, you have to buy the complete lower assembly which includes the pressed in blower motor. The new blower motor I bought off Amazon and installed a couple of months ago cost $65 Cdn with shipping included.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Think I may need a blower motor, too. Will know in an hour or so when our Pincher Creek mechanic stops by to look at it. Does not work at all, just stopped as of this morning. Checked fuses, both are OK. Our other guy suggested on the phone that if it was the resistor, usually they default to a high speed and won't shut off. Anyway, I was looking at motors online. Not that many sources and I would need it fast, so found this one... It lists the OEM part number that is mentioned in first post above...damn little bus. Always something!!
BTW, how long should it take him to replace, if that is the issue??


https://www.amazon.ca/27200-9H600-Heater-Blower-X-Trail-2001-2007/dp/B07ZZ5RFZL/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=blower%2Bmotor&qid=1575580527&sr=8-4&th=1



EDIT: I misread the delivery date and thought it was sooner than Dec. 12th! So, I guess there are a couple others on there for a bit less...


----------



## sonos2000 (Mar 21, 2021)

Does this blower motor fit ALL Canadian 2005 Nissan X-Trails? I bought mine in Edmonton, Alberta. I keep finding different numbers and it's confusing me. I have a manual climate control and finding this part is making me crazy because of all the numbers out there for what essentially looks like the exact same part for my LHD 2.5 Nissan X-Trail. Even the number on my blower motor white assembly case number cannot be located online. I'm doing something wrong but I don't know what. Help!


----------



## technixian (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello All,

I've been trying to troubleshoot an '05 X-Trail LE with auto climate control that isn't blowing any air. I previously replaced what I'm assuming is the original cabin filter and the blower worked for a bit before stopping again. Wasn't noisey prior to failing and wasn't stuck on max.

Both 15A fuses under the steering column are good. I've also replaced the blower motor resistor, still nothing. 

I got continuity through the motor, but I noticed I'm not getting 12V at the blower motor harness when the climate control is set to full (or any setting besides auto). Can anyone with auto climate let me know what voltage they read at the harness when the fan is set to full/max? I'm getting a reading of millivolts. Is this normal? This post had me thinking.

Or should I just try replacing the blower motor? Any thoughts or opinions are appreciated.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Can't speak specifically to an Exxie because we have no documentation here in the 'States, but it also isn't clear what you mean by the "harness".

If you mean the control line into the resistor, on most Nissans with external resistors the voltage will go higher as the fan speed increases. Brushless models like Altimas are opposite, lower control voltage means faster speed. Either way, if you're in manual mode you should see a change in the control voltage as the speed is turned up or down. If there's no change then there's a problem with the control signal. If so, check it at the resistor with the connector loose. If the voltage moves when taken loose then the resistor has a blown gate that's killing the signal, if it doesn't move then your control head or wiring are bad.

If you mean the power line into the blower itself, then you should see 12V on both sides of the blower connector with the blower switched off. This is because you're reading through the brushes and armature and the motor has no ground when switched off (it gets ground through the resistor). If you see 12V only on the high side and the low side is 0V (or a lot lower than 12V), then the motor brushes are bad. If you see no volts on either side and the fuses are good, then you probably have a bad blower relay. If you see 12V on both sides even with the blower switched on, then the problem is one of 3 things, a bad wire between the blower and resistor, a bad resistor, or a bad wire between the resistor and ground.

Here's the typical layout for most Nissan HVAC's with brushed motors. The only thing that varies much between models is the location of the blower relay, on some models it's upstream from the fuses instead of downstream as shown:


----------

